# Swollen belly on cichlids



## StoneyRoads (Aug 4, 2017)

Ok so I am new to cichlid keeping. I have a few almost half of my fish I noticed today after feeding have swollen bellies. I have been having a problem with my OB not wanting to eat with the group so for about 3 days I have been trying to feed her without the others seeing but that's impossible lol. My question is do you think they have bloat or swollen from being fed to much? I understand it's very hard to say but if anyone has a thought please help. I have decided not to feed for 2 days to see if that takes it back to normal.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

How often are you feeding? It's more likely that they have overeaten, were over-fed or are just a little constipated.


----------



## StoneyRoads (Aug 4, 2017)

I was feeding once a day every morning but when I noticed my OB being Sketchy when eating I was feeding about 3x a day to try and get him to eat all e while I fed the other on the other side of the tank but they would eat that then eat what I was pluttimg for the OB.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Well we've solved the issue with the swollen bellies being due to over feeding. Now, on to why the "OB" isn't eating... What species is the OB, what species are it's tank mates, what are your water parameters, what are you feeding and last but not least, what dimensions are the aquarium?


----------



## StoneyRoads (Aug 4, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> Well we've solved the issue with the swollen bellies being due to over feeding. Now, on to why the "OB" isn't eating... What species is the OB, what species are it's tank mates, what are your water parameters, what are you feeding and last but not least, what dimensions are the aquarium?


Thanks for the help first. Ok so PH is a steady 8.3 I am using sand for substrate tank is a 55 gallon lomg with a sunsun304B and a Aquian 75 which on box says good for up to 90 gallons but I figured it's maybe good for 40 lol. My Nirite is 0 and amoina is 0 nitrate is super low if not 0 I have added aquarium salt a few times about 3 water changes ago. I also do water changes once a week. At least 20 gallons. Tank mates are other peacocks with 2 small venutusa and 2 electric blue hap a dragons blood a colbolt blue a orange mbuna and a 3inch convict. It looks like he really wants to eat but is just not wanting to be messed with or is bashful I was feeding tetra pellets and sticks but today got omega cichlid formula. O and water temp is 78 and I do have a power head pointing up to break water up but I turn that off when feeding. Again thanks so much


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would say it is a stocking issue and the OB is being harassed. If you are doing groups there should be 5 or more of each. If you are doing singles, the fish should all be male and look nothing alike. Remove the mbuna and the duplicates. The venustus needs a 72" tank.

The OB will get sick if you are not able to fix the aggression problem.

Or...is the OB a female and is she holding eggs in her mouth?


----------



## StoneyRoads (Aug 4, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> I would say it is a stocking issue and the OB is being harassed. If you are doing groups there should be 5 or more of each. If you are doing singles, the fish should all be male and look nothing alike. Remove the mbuna and the duplicates. The venustus needs a 72" tank.
> The OB will get sick if you are not able to fix the aggression problem.
> 
> Or...is the OB a female and is she holding eggs in her mouth?


No they are all juveniles so I wouldn't think she has eggs. The Venustus will be put in a 150 gallon when they are big enough most of them will be I figured I would grow out in the 55 they are like 1inch to a half inch very small but hold there own. The OB started acting like this after a water change where I rearranged the rocks and I think that's what started her being picked on. I have a 20 gallon I will put her in alone to see if that gets it back to health out of 18 cichlids I have 1 that is over 2inches I decided to do all juveniles so I can watch them grow and color up. When I got them they said all were make a but that don't mean they are all male. The mbuna seem to get alone with everyone but I will get them in there own tank asap. So the main thing is to get the OB out of the tank and into one were she can relax


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Does the OB have any nipped fins or loose scales? Some fish can be really sensitive to changes in the aquarium and get stressed out over big re-scapes or big water changes. Moving her to a hospital tank may be a good idea if there are signs of abuse.


----------



## StoneyRoads (Aug 4, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> Does the OB have any nipped fins or loose scales? Some fish can be really sensitive to changes in the aquarium and get stressed out over big re-scapes or big water changes. Moving her to a hospital tank may be a good idea if there are signs of abuse.


Well bad news she passed this afternoon I am bummed out but I will learn from my mistakes and keep keeping on. She ate this morning a little and came home from store after feeding and she was on the bottom dead.


----------



## StoneyRoads (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it . I am going out and getting a 20 gallon hospital quaritine tank tomorrow. It's nice to know help is out there lol


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, always hate to lose one but we're always here for you


----------

